# Filtering calcium from tap water



## discarn8 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here where we live, our water is hard and contains LOTS of calcium - which leaves the annoying spots on the cages as well as the mineral deposits on the water dishes which require much elbow grease to remove  [grrrr]

But more importantly, we have read that it is not good for our T's as it can ultimately affect their molt process if they have too much calcium in their diet.  [True?]

Has any one ever successfully filtered the calcium out of their tap water?  We read that someone used ?peat-moss? to do it but... I'm a little leary pouring boiling tap water over the peat-moss and then also leaving it in the water dish as was recommended.

Ideas?  Thoughts?  Suggestions?  Advice?

Thanks in advance,
Rich


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 19, 2012)

Get a gallon of bottled water from the store it should last you a month or two, when empty repeat.

There is also no real proof that eating calcium is bad for Ts but there is also no need to feed vertebrates. Also I can't think of anyone who had a T die from hard water, but better safe than sorry I guess


----------



## SpiderNurse (Jan 19, 2012)

The bottled water is a good idea. I use the filtered water from our fridge for mine (and myself). In my area, I would be more concerned about chlorine than calcium, though. Sometimes it's so bad that you can smell it (ugh). If we didn't have fridge filter, I would get a pitcher with a filter because I personally can't bring myself to drink plain tap water anymore lol.


----------



## discarn8 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, bad thing is that we would go through a gallon a week probably...  We have four T's and 2 black widows - we give them nothing but water that has been "distilled" - and by that, I mean - the water has sat out in a 2-liter bottle for at least 48 hours to allow the chlorine to dissipate.

if anything, I guess we can get a faucet filter - thought about it but don't want to pay for it  .... I was just hoping that someone had found a good "do-it-yourself-at-home-remedy"

Thanks!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 19, 2012)

filter water with a Brita filter I guess...  I use tap water despite it being a bad choice... I have over 100 ts cannot afford to buy gallons of water + im low on cash.. would be broke if I didnt feed my Ts roaches
no job in 12 months... LOW IN CASH
if you got the cash buy gallons of water... but a good water filter will do just as well


----------



## discarn8 (Jan 19, 2012)

You don't think it would cause change in appetite when using tap water, do you?  Both of our G.Rosea's are not eating (one has not eaten in MONTHS and the other - has not eaten since we bought her from another family about two months ago.)  We feed them crickets - both store bought and "home-raised" and have also tried meal worms - not even a second glance from either of them.  We are using coconut fiber as the bedding, they have full bowls of water, the temp is about 78°F and the humidity is anywhere between 40 and 70% - depending on what time of day it is.

Both are fairly active but seem to love the side of the aquarium where they "hug" it - one almost to the point of laying sideways! :-?  is that normal?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 19, 2012)

Ive always used tap water for mY Ts... it just makes the water bowl .. get crusty & need cleaned out... thats the only negative effect I have came up with..
It really dosnt effect appetite..
G rosea are known to fast a long time
Heres a thread to help you out --->  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?5292-Rose-Hair-Owners-Please-Read!-How-to-REALLY-take-care-of-your-G.-rosea
Basic G rosea care  -- G rosea are strange Ts and act differently then any other spider ive owned


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 9 Ts at the moment and I don't go through a gallon in a month so I have no idea how you manage to.


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jan 19, 2012)

You can always make real distilled water. It's a bit troublesome but it cost nothing and will remove all minerals from the water.

Here a tutorial on how to do it: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Distilled-Water


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 19, 2012)

tap water shouldnt cause any problems, if its safe for humans to drink your t's should be fine with it. If you really want to you can buy yourself a cheap reverse osmosis unit or if you brew your own spirits use your still to make your own distilled water, either that or buy distilled water. Remember most bottled waters (spring water) have plenty of minerals including calcium in them.


----------

